# logitech mx518 zerlegen und reinigen



## Hellhammer (22. Oktober 2011)

ich habe folgendes problem: das mausrad "hakt" - es ist beim runterscrollen nicht mehr flüssig, das raufscrollen funktioniert tadellos!

hat jemand tipps wie man die maus zerlegt und reinigt? am besten wären auch ein paar bilder dazu, ich finde in google leider nix brauchbares!


----------



## milesdavis (22. Oktober 2011)

Das Video ist nicht von mir, aber ich wollte es auch mal machen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZI6Owr--qjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nur als Tipp: Mein Suchbegriff bei youtube lautete: "Logitech MX 518 reinigen" 

mfg miles


----------



## Hellhammer (22. Oktober 2011)

danke milesdavis für deinen link! mein suchbegriff bei google war genauso! aber auf youtube?
ich werde des beherzigen und auch berichten ob die zusammenbauerei bzw. die funktion dann wieder ist!


----------

